# :: ECS Tuning :: Save 66% On Symphony I Radios!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Are you missing buttons on your radio? Has it become problematic more often than not? Replace it with a new re-manufactured unit from Audi!! 

*Click HERE to order or for more information. *


Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Back in stock!! 

Jason


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Will these be a direct swap in a 1999 2.8? I have the 6 disc changer and tape deck in the headunit.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Should be the same unit as you have now. 

Jason


----------

